# Seiko Brightz SDGM003 Review - "Grand Cocktail" in black!



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

Howa posted up an unboxing of his SDGM001, so I thought I'd contribute with the SDGM003, the same watch in black. Howa has apparently called it the "Grand Cocktail" which seems very fitting! Some may have seen my pictures in some threads in public, but it seemed appropriate here...

I have owned a number of SARB, SARG, etc. watches in the past. None of them have ever risen to my expectations in terms of overall quality and finish. Yes, they were excellent pieces for the price, but they were always just missing something.

I'm not one for wanting to spend $4-5k on a Seiko overseas, so I took a baby step and instead sprung for the SDGM003 which is in the $500 range. A little more than a SARB, a lot less than a Grand Seiko. But I have to say, it's a lot of bang for the buck and I've been very happy with it on my wrist.

Overall Finishing: The finish, fitment and quality of the Brightz case, dial and bracelet exceeds the SARB substantially, and Orient Star decently, for a difference of only $250-$300. It is not as nice as a Grand Seiko, but nor should it be for its price range. It fits between the price point of a SARB and GS perfectly, and is an enormous bang-for-the-buck. Aside from the movement, it really is a true Baby Grand Seiko.

Bracelet: Each link is made up of five different pieces, all individually polished and beveled with multiple facets. It's very comfortable. Even the clasp itself is beveled for comfort. It doesn't rattle or squeak anywhere near to the level of the SARB. I can't say there isn't a little bit of rattle, there is. The main difference is that it seems like it's because there are so many different pieces in the bracelet, as opposed to a lack of quality. The endlinks are attached to the bracelet even when you remove the spring pin.

Dial: No lume on the dial. Hands and indices are far more similar to GS than to SARB. I'm not a big fan of the chapter ring, though. It cheapens the look of the dial in my opinion. My favorite feature is the sunburst pattern which is machined/stamped into the dial itself. When light hits the dial, it really radiates. When you are inside, it looks inky black and very classy. The crystal is amazing and invisible. It is at least at SINN level on AR.

I'm loving this watch so far. It has really opened my eyes up to what Seiko is capable of doing at certain price points. Talk about diminishing returns...





































SARB035 For Comparison:


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

*Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

Beautiful watch, congratulations! How would you classify the SARX015 in terms of quality compared to the SARBs and your newest acquisition? Don't mean to hijack, you just seem to have more experience with different Seiko price points.










Sent from the iPhone of a repentant convert to Eastern horology.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



Urs Haenggi said:


> Beautiful watch, congratulations! How would you classify the SARX015 in terms of quality compared to the SARBs and your newest acquisition? Don't mean to hijack, you just seem to have more experience with different Seiko price points.


I really considered the SARX015 a while ago. What eventually drove me away from it were the hard lines, the bracelet didn't quite match the casing and dial, and the hands on the dial. The crown guards threw me off too.

It felt like it was trying to be a dress diver, like an Omega Aqua Terra or a Tag Aquaracer. The problem is, it's not a dive watch by any stretch, and it also wasn't a dress watch. It was too much of a mishmash for me.

The polishing and casework was on par with the SARB series based on lots of photographs. The Brightz SDGM seemed like a step up, and more of a commitment to being dressy, which is what I wanted.


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



sgtiger said:


> I really considered the SARX015 a while ago. What eventually drove me away from it were the hard lines, the bracelet didn't quite match the casing and dial, and the hands on the dial. The crown guards threw me off too.
> 
> It felt like it was trying to be a dress diver, like an Omega Aqua Terra or a Tag Aquaracer. The problem is, it's not a dive watch by any stretch, and it also wasn't a dress watch. It was too much of a mishmash for me.
> 
> The polishing and casework was on par with the SARB series based on lots of photographs. The Brightz SDGM seemed like a step up, and more of a commitment to being dressy, which is what I wanted.


Thanks! I was actually drawn to the angular case, but the hands and a couple of other elements threw me off. Describing it as too much of a mishmash is perfect; there's just something incoherent about it as a whole. One of the Brightz is definitely on my shortlist.

Sent from the iPhone of a repentant convert to Eastern horology.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



Urs Haenggi said:


> there's just something incoherent about it as a whole.


Exactly.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

First in depth review of this model I've seen, thanks for posting! I agree with you on the chapter ring cheapening it somewhat, it's as if Seiko is saying "If you want a chapter ring on a dress model that doesn't have those tiny little milli-second hash marks, you have to get a GS." Other than that though, this model really looks like a winner. Would love to see more wrist shots, maybe inside, and a little farther away? Congrats and thanks again for the review.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



Hale color said:


> First in depth review of this model I've seen, thanks for posting! I agree with you on the chapter ring cheapening it somewhat, it's as if Seiko is saying "If you want a chapter ring on a dress model that doesn't have those tiny little milli-second hash marks, you have to get a GS." Other than that though, this model really looks like a winner. Would love to see more wrist shots, maybe inside, and a little farther away? Congrats and thanks again for the review.


This work?


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

Nice review! I love the dial and its in my to-get list. I wish they can change the font of "Automatic" into something classy font like in SARB033.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

Sweet.......I went back and forth between this and the 001, I just wasn't sure how well the sunburst pattern showed up on the black.........it looks fantastic in these pics! This 003 is on my hit list as well. I love the fact that these are 40mm, I had the SARB035 previously and it was just a little small for my tastes, 40mm is the small end for me, even though my wrist is under 7" I just don't like the smaller watches. Congrats on a sweet piece, I'll be joining you shortly.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

No lume hands+dial=what I want. Much better case finishing than the 065 and the bracelet shows quality.


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

Lovely looking watch, just seems to ooze quality. ;-)


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



sanfong said:


> Nice review! I love the dial and its in my to-get list. I wish they can change the font of "Automatic" into something classy font like in SARB033.


This was one of my major reasons NOT to buy this watch. Honestly, once I saw it in person, my concerns went away. The text is very small, and really doesn't distract from the design of the watch.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



sanfong said:


> Nice review! I love the dial and its in my to-get list. I wish they can change the font of "Automatic" into something classy font like in SARB033.


Do not equate a script typeface to classiness.


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



Urs Haenggi said:


> Beautiful watch, congratulations! How would you classify the SARX015 in terms of quality compared to the SARBs and your newest acquisition? Don't mean to hijack, you just seem to have more experience with different Seiko price points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a SARX015 and a SDGM001..

I am a fan of SARX015, it is such a nice design.. It is my favorite watch.. But in terms of quality, a different league than Brightz.. higher tolerances, polishing is not as nice as Brightz, no Diashield, no anti-reflect sapphire.. But, also price is nearly half of Brightz..


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

sgtiger, I really adore and love your watch! It is stunning, I wish I had one. What is the lug to lug? I'm afraid it could be too big for me, because lugs look quite long.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

pharmacon said:


> sgtiger, I really adore and love your watch! It is stunning, I wish I had one. What is the lug to lug? I'm afraid it could be too big for me, because lugs look quite long.


48.6mm

I can tell you that I have 7.25" wrists, so if that helps with the wrist shots.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

the bracelet looks superior of the Sarb, dial and hands are beautiful, but the "AUTOMATIC" lettering looks way off IMO.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Juanjo_NY said:


> the bracelet looks superior of the Sarb, dial and hands are beautiful, but the "AUTOMATIC" lettering looks way off IMO.












Hmm, happen to like the AUTOMATIC on dial. Reminds me of GS dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

sgtiger said:


> 48.6mm
> 
> I can tell you that I have 7.25" wrists, so if that helps with the wrist shots.


It looks just perfect on your wrist. I'm afraid it might be a little too big on my 6,4-6,8 tiny wrist. I'll take a sarb first and maybe in couple years try this one.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

Juanjo_NY said:


> the bracelet looks superior of the Sarb, dial and hands are beautiful, but the "AUTOMATIC" lettering looks way off IMO.


Oddly, this is what bothered me the most about the watch before I purchased it as well. After arriving, the script is so small it doesn't stand out or distract from the dial like I was worried.

Instead, I notice other minor details that I would like to see improved, such as 100% aligned chapter rings.


----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

sgtiger said:


> Instead, I notice other minor details that I would like to see improved, such as 100% aligned chapter rings.


This is by far my biggest gripe with Seiko. My $1,000 SBBN015 Tuna doesn't even have perfectly-aligned chapter rings.


----------



## adamcb (Feb 27, 2015)

Great review and pics. I didn't realize until a few pictures in that the SDGM003 had a starburst pattern. I was marveling at the black face and then BOOM the picture of it in the light.

What a nice watch. All of my Seiko and GS non-divers are white-faced so I really appreciate how well they do the darker dials...


Adam


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been eyeing the SARB's and the SDGM003 for a bit now and finally pulled the trigger on an SDGM003 today. I've gotten used to smaller sized watches, but I really like this watch and am hoping it it wears smaller; similar to how the Sumo and MM do.

If it's too large I will flip it and grab the SARB033.


----------



## Hooahmonster (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm really liking this watch and I'm needing a more dressy work watch too.



I don't think it came out in the post, but what width is the bracelet -- 20mm or 22mm?


Saw a lot of conflicting information, does this watch have Diashield or not? Excuse my ignorance if BRIGHTZ is just another name for the scratch resistance.


Anyone who can post a size comparison to a Shogun would be appreciated too.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Lug width is 20mm and everything I've read says it does indeed have DiaShield.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

ViperGuy said:


> Lug width is 20mm and everything I've read says it does indeed have DiaShield.


Those are both exactly right!


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

OMG what a beautiful piece of machinery. 

I like how the bracelet looks. 

The whole wach looks better quality than the SARB. 

IT makes me want to sell the SARB and buy this one. 

Enjoy! I see chino is sold out. Where did you get yours? and how much?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

danimelara said:


> OMG what a beautiful piece of machinery.
> 
> I like how the bracelet looks.
> 
> ...


Just purchased mine from Rakuten.


----------



## 1235sam (May 15, 2015)

Is the sunburst pattern visible in normal lighting conditions ? I heard its really subtle. Btw is it too dressy - can it look good on casuals ?


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

danimelara said:


> Where did you get yours? and how much?


Rakuten, $550 shipped after coupon.


1235sam said:


> Is the sunburst pattern visible in normal lighting conditions ? I heard its really subtle. Btw is it too dressy - can it look good on casuals ?


The sunburst is visible indoors when there is light. Just much less than direct sunlight.

The watch itself is like jewelry, it's a bit shiny (in a good way). That said, it works casually just fine on the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

sgtiger said:


> Rakuten, $550 shipped after coupon.
> 
> The sunburst is visible indoors when there is light. Just much less than direct sunlight.
> 
> ...


I will second that. I think Seiko has managed to strike a weird balance between dress and casual with this piece, in fact I've been wearing mine as mostly casual, and because of the Diashield and sapphire I've come to think of it as an all purpose, everyday watch.


----------



## 1235sam (May 15, 2015)

sgtiger said:


> Rakuten, $550 shipped after coupon.
> 
> The sunburst is visible indoors when there is light. Just much less than direct sunlight.
> 
> ...





Hale color said:


> I will second that. I think Seiko has managed to strike a weird balance between dress and casual with this piece, in fact I've been wearing mine as mostly casual, and because of the Diashield and sapphire I've come to think of it as an all purpose, everyday watch.


happy to hear that. I still hope Seiko soon might release a blue dial version of this watch on bracelet which will be perfect for me. If not then I will happily purchase 003  Initially I had planned to much expensive SDGM017 which has similar design theme but with chronograph. But after reading more about 003 I changed my mind. SDGM017 seems overpriced now


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

sgtiger said:


> 48.6mm
> 
> I can tell you that I have 7.25" wrists, so if that helps with the wrist shots.


How many links did you have to take out, I think my wrist is the same as yours and I have a 001 inbound?

TIA


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

great pics and awesome review! you've made me feel bad about my cocktail time now honestly...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice watch! Why doesn't Seiko manufacture watches without the date feature?


----------



## Siekoman1477 (Feb 1, 2015)

I love your pics and review. Been pondering whether to get this one or not but now I think I'm sold.
The only gripe I would have other than the automatic font is a misaligned chapter ring which you pointed out was a tendency.
I'd hate to get one that is misaligned. But aside from that the case and bracelet design are absolutely gorgeous. I've been wanting to get the SARB033/35 but after comparing the bracelet and the indices I much prefer the SDGM001/003. Now I just have to make up my mind about whether to get the white or black dial. Black seems to match better with the crown but the white (or rather cream) dial is just breathtaking. Thanks for your lovely pics and awesome review.


----------



## christam (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks OP for the pics and review. I was all set to get the SDGM001 but having just seen a friend's black-dialled Seiko (albeit a much cheaper model) I think I'm swaying towards the SDGM003.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Um, elegant and gorgeous! 20mm lugs. Any taper to the bracelet? Pardon if that has been answered...


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

copperjohn said:


> Um, elegant and gorgeous! 20mm lugs. Any taper to the bracelet? Pardon if that has been answered...


Yes, standard Seiko 20mm to 18mm at clasp.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



sgtiger said:


> This work?










that's so pretttttty!


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

sgtiger said:


> Rakuten, $550 shipped after coupon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Can you please PM me a link to a watch/seller at Rakuten and coupon? Thanks


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

how about SDGM007? https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-sdgm-2304346.html 
Looks lovely, but almost double the price of SDGM003 for some reason - guess it's due to being limited edition


----------



## Gaczr7s (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice pick up. Loving my 003...





































Sent from my iPad using "Crapatalk"


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

^^^ GREAT PHOTOS!

I have the cream version, but those photos make me want the black now!! 

Fantastic watch and incredible value.


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Cursed with a 6 inch wrist so no SDGM003 for me


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for bringing up this awesome GS-like model to my attention. The SDGM003 does look awesome.


----------



## Gaczr7s (Dec 10, 2012)

Juanjo_NY said:


> ^^^ GREAT PHOTOS!
> 
> I have the cream version, but those photos make me want the black now!!
> 
> Fantastic watch and incredible value.


Thanks. I would like to see the cream dial version in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

just got the SDGM003 and all I have to say is HOLLY RAYOS Y CENTELLAS!!

Is definitely a watch that need to seen in person to appreciate. 
Already have the SDGM001 and like it a lot but the chapter ring looks a little off with the rest of the dial, same with the AUTOMATIC lettering, still gorgeous watch.
But this black version is just perfect.. I'm not into black watches but if there is an exception for a rule, this is one of them!


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow, does this watch just photograph well or are all you guys professional photographers? Really amazing photos guys. Thanks.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Jboston said:


> Wow, does this watch just photograph well or are all you guys professional photographers? Really amazing photos guys. Thanks.


believe me when I tell you this.. it does look a lot better in person. 
The bracelet is outstanding, that's already well known, but for me what set the watch apart is the high quality Sapphire Crystal.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Reviving this thread, I just saw the Seiko SRP703, no where near the class of the SDGM003 but thought it was worth mentioning since it has some good characteristics for the price.

Borrowed pic


----------



## erickcgm (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

Nice! Been seriously eyeing on this recently. One concern I have is that it might be too dressy for causal/daily wearing, what do you think?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



erickcgm said:


> Nice! Been seriously eyeing on this recently. One concern I have is that it might be too dressy for causal/daily wearing, what do you think?


Actually wears better casual/daily IMO, due to its larger dial size. I have one and love it, but just ordered a SARB033 for a dressy black alternative. Thinking (and hoping) the two can coexist and compliment one another.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

I'm interested in this watch ( stunning dial, hands, details ) but I have a concern. My wrist is on the small size ( 6.3-6.4" ) and wonder if the big dial will look awkward on my smallish wrist.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



jtbr said:


> I'm interested in this watch ( stunning dial, hands, details ) but I have a concern. My wrist is on the small size ( 6.3-6.4" ) and wonder if the big dial will look awkward on my smallish wrist.


Gotta say - think it will look a bit on the awkward/large size. I have a 7" wrist and my 003 wears sportier than I expected due to the dial and bezel going all the way to the outer edge of the case. That said, you might be able to pull it off if sporty/casual is what you're after, but for dressier use probably not IMO.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

Revive this thread........I've finally got the black-dialed SDGM003 version on the way! Actually I have them both on the way, I sold off my 001 but I've missed it since I dropped it at the post office. I'm getting them both this go around. Awesome pics on this thread, I'll contribute some of my own in a few days.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



Hale color said:


> Gotta say - think it will look a bit on the awkward/large size. I have a 7" wrist and my 003 wears sportier than I expected due to the dial and bezel going all the way to the outer edge of the case. That said, you might be able to pull it off if sporty/casual is what you're after, but for dressier use probably not IMO.


Yeah.....there is one on eBay and the seller showed two photos with the SDMG003 next to his Seadweller and 2 Seiko divers. The huge dial is apparent next to other 3 divers and that gave me pause about buying.


----------



## clogz (Aug 7, 2006)

Some of you have already written 'the bracelet is awesome' etc, but any experiences how does it take time? I mean from rattle-and-squeak -point of view. Keen to stretch? Since no chance to check this out in person (even as new), any comments would be appreciated - probably the only question mark not th put order in.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Does not rattle, does not stretch. Easily best bracelet I've ever gotten from Seiko.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

+1



Hale color said:


> Does not rattle, does not stretch. Easily best bracelet I've ever gotten from Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

I took the plunge last week.
Just got it today and I'm very impressed by the build, beautiful dial and hands. The bracelet is very high quality. A bit big for my wrist but who cares....


----------



## Gaczr7s (Dec 10, 2012)

Beauty mate! Wear it in good health. 


Sent from my iPad using "Crapatalk"


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

Can anyone confirm that there is diashield coating on the bracelet too? I will get SARX017 if it is not as it is cheaper and I like to wear watch with leather strap...


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



sanfong said:


> Can anyone confirm that there is diashield coating on the bracelet too? I will get SARX017 if it is not as it is cheaper and I like to wear watch with leather strap...


There is different statements on the Internet. Some reviews only mention that the Case has diashield but others says the bracelet also has it.

On Seikos website it says: Casing: Stainless Steel with diashield. And no mention of the bracelet. However, it says that the watch had comfotex, and if you look that up on Seikos website, it is stated that Comfotex is when the watch has a Super Clear Coating SCC on the sapphire glas and the case AND hands has diashield antiscratch coating.

So...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



bjoernbertelsen said:


> There is different statements on the Internet. Some reviews only mention that the Case has diashield but others says the bracelet also has it.
> 
> On Seikos website it says: Casing: Stainless Steel with diashield. And no mention of the bracelet. However, it says that the watch had comfotex, and if you look that up on Seikos website, it is stated that Comfotex is when the watch has a Super Clear Coating SCC on the sapphire glas and the case AND hands has diashield antiscratch coating.
> 
> ...


I see... Thank you. I would be nice if the bracelet is coated with diashield too..


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Fine looking indeed. Beautiful dial, but slightly marred by the poor finishing on the date window border. Impressed with the case and bracelet finishing from the pictures shared. Not as well sized as the SARB, but sadly Seiko seems intent on casting aside anything below 40mm.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

$20 mesh from Amazon.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

Mark355 said:


> Fine looking indeed. Beautiful dial, but slightly marred by the poor finishing on the date window border. Impressed with the case and bracelet finishing from the pictures shared. Not as well sized as the SARB, but sadly Seiko seems intent on casting aside anything below 40mm.


My main beef with it is the chapter ring.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

i found the case size to be too large for the intended effect, chapter ring clutters up the watch but the deal breaker for me is the AUTOMATIC font. a cursive font like the SARB033/35 or even the sumo's would have been way better than the font used. 

just my 2C. but lovely dial!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

evvignes said:


> $20 mesh from Amazon.


lol, I like this, 
you get a watch well known for having an very high quality bracelet and replace it with a cheap $20 mesh.. good for you..


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> lol, I like this,
> you get a watch well known for having an very high quality bracelet and replace it with a cheap $20 mesh.. good for you..


Yes, it's a little silly. I also tried black and brown lizard as well as a nato and $7 rubber strap from Walmart(I know, sacrilegious!) This watch looks good on all of them. Leather nato on the way.......


























Love the metal bracelet, but if I use it too much it might get scratched. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

The only time this watch is commented on, is when it's on mesh. Go figure.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm LOVING in on that Lizard!


----------



## Tourbill (Dec 1, 2010)

Just got mine in today. Case, dial, hands, etc all lovely. The hand wind action is very nice. Little let down on the bracelet to be honest. Was expecting something more substantial. Its comfortable, looks very nice, but little tinny sounding and light to me but not a total disappointment. I do like the look on lizard so will likely give that a try also.


----------



## evvignes (May 31, 2014)

glassmandave said:


> I'm LOVING in on that Lizard![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks, that strap is fake brown lizard. I tried a real, black lizard strap and it looked good, but almost to dressy. This watch turned out to be more versatile than I thought.
> I'll try to get photos on the black lizard.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

These look to me very similar in finish to the newer Orient Star(s). Clasp seems to have identical parts as well...which of course is not unheard of with Orient/Seiko, there are plenty of examples I've seen with my own eyes where certain parts have been "shared". 

I do like the simplicity of the design in this particular watch...definitely different than most Orient Stars and very classy, a bit more dressy. 

One small drawback that I see in this particular piece are the shiny inserts in the bracelet. These become a magnet for scratches and its impossible to touch up, which is what drove me many times to "abandon" the bracelet on many Orient Stars and wear it on straps instead.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, and another thing.... do they really weigh 165grams???? (5.85oz) . That's diver territory and quite surprising considering its quite thin, most of the weight must be in the bracelet? If anybody has an electronic scale to confirm, that'd be great!


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

How are owners feeling about the crown? Seems pretty dressy, but the size pushes the watch more casual.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

3x Diashield:


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Just a thank you to the OP; his review helped me to pull the trigger a month ago... |>


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice photos.

Here is mine on a leather strap.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you for the review of this intriguing model


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rjmech (Mar 2, 2011)

I am definitely a bezel guy, but that is pretty nice.


----------



## aaronl3e7 (Nov 13, 2010)

I read this thread and absolutely fell in love with this watch.

I was in Tokyo last week and snagged one at Yodobashi Camera


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

I've got a SDGM003 incoming and can hardly wait till I get home from vacation and pick it up! 

I'm spending the waiting time figuring out which straps that would possibly work with this watch if I get tired of the bracelet or if I want a dressier look. Suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

The neat thing about the SDGM003 is that the dial has several different colours under bright light - from black (of course) to brown to copper to gold. So everything from a black strap to a honey brown could work.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine is on brown croc strap at the moment but it is hard to tell in these shots.


----------



## jscho (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

sigh.. another watch on my "must get this" list..


----------



## Pooler (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

Guys, can anybody please measure diameter of the front sapphire glass? Thank you.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



Pooler said:


> Guys, can anybody please measure diameter of the front sapphire glass? Thank you.


~35 mm.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



jscho said:


> sigh.. another watch on my "must get this" list..


There are two ways to keep that list from growing. Either you buy faster than you add watches to the list, or you stop looking at new watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

jtbr said:


> Mine is on brown croc strap at the moment but it is hard to tell in these shots.
> 
> View attachment 7519538
> 
> ...


That looks really nice! Difficult to see the colour of the strap though.

I'm not much for shelling out big bucks for a croco strap (yet), but I'm considering these two RIOS straps in cow leather with croco pattern.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pooler (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



jtbr said:


> ~35 mm.


Thank you!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

As much as I love the bracelets, I just don't wear them, I think they look so much classier on leather..........


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*

Got a wild hair and tried something I'd never even considered.......the black on brown...........I think I like this, a lot.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Agree, that works really great howa. I actually saw this IG post from ablogtowatch a few weeks ago, and also fell in love with black on brown (slightly lighter brown than yours).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

My SDGM003 finally arrived, and after a bit of a fight to get the bracelet resized, I won, and could put the watch on. It's gonna stay on for a while I think


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

perfect size for you buddy enjoy it


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

How was it removing the links? It is the collar type like the Black Monster, or regular ones like the 007 and 009?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

copperjohn said:


> How was it removing the links? It is the collar type like the Black Monster, or regular ones like the 007 and 009?


It was a pain in the ass... Pin and collar.


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> My SDGM003 finally arrived, and after a bit of a fight to get the bracelet resized, I won, and could put the watch on. It's gonna stay on for a while I think


Congratulations . Looks perfect! What is your wrist size?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

pharmacon said:


> Congratulations . Looks perfect! What is your wrist size?


It's 16.75 cm


----------



## Carlito149 (Aug 19, 2009)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> My SDGM003 finally arrived, and after a bit of a fight to get the bracelet resized, I won, and could put the watch on. It's gonna stay on for a while I think


Looks great.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Anyone tried this watch on a really big wrist - like 8" or more?
Wonder how that looks like

sent from Lenovo Vibe X3


----------



## piscean (Nov 25, 2014)

double post


----------



## piscean (Nov 25, 2014)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> It's 16.75 cm


I really love this watch but i don't know if it would be too big for my 6.5" to 6.7 inch wrist. Now seeing how perfect it looks on your wrist, im tempted to pull the trigger.
Is your wrist size really 16.75 cm?? 
Enjoy the watch!!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

piscean said:


> I really love this watch but i don't know if it would be too big for my 6.5" to 6.7 inch wrist. Now seeing how perfect it looks on your wrist, im tempted to pull the trigger.
> Is your wrist size really 16.75 cm??
> Enjoy the watch!!


Yes, on a warm day I'm 17cm. But I have a very flat wrist, so I can wear slightly larger watches than if my wrist was totally round. Pics below:


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Have not worn any of my other watches since I received this one... Crazy...



And not I've got it on leather!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful watch and pictures guys, wish I could get this to the EU without customs charges.... (its more than 30% altogether in my country).

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## Kris The Swede (Oct 9, 2014)

Karesz, keep looking, sometimes sellers from Asia set up presences on EU sites, where they offer the watch shipped with DHL or similar, and they take care of customs charges. 

Usually for me at least it's the fees when the post office here in Sweden has to clear parcels through customs that end up costing as much as, and often more than the VAT and duties.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

karesz501 said:


> Beautiful watch and pictures guys, wish I could get this to the EU without customs charges.... (its more than 30% altogether in my country).
> 
> Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


Same here, I'm in Denmark. But honestly, forget about what is VAT and duties etc., and make up your mind whether the final price is good or not.

I paid a total of about 800$ when everything was paid, but still a very fair price for an excellent watch.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

You are absolutely right Bjoern, but I will wait a bit till the new SARX models hit the streets im May, they might be a proper alternative to the SDGM.

We will see, but I have the black dial fever 

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

I do not mind "Grand Cocktail" nickname, but prefer to call mine "GS Lite"


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Great looking watches those 003's - I've often wondered if I would like the 003 or the 065 Cocktail time.


----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

They are quite different watches. The 065 is a vintage looking watch in a true cocktail style. The current SDGM range are more modern and versatile - looking pretty good in most situations (and get even more sporty if you swap the cabochon crown out for an engraved one).


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey Chaps and Chappesses

I wanted to bump this amazing thread to as whether any of the SDGM003 (or 001) owners have had any problems with scratching the crystal. I know it is sapphire but I believe that it is coated with AR on both sides (as well as an anti-foulant (water repellent) layer on top if the outer AR) all according to Yeoman's 001 review.

Love the fact that it has diashield, although wondering the long term inplications of this as I believe it means scratches cannot be polished?

Any help or experience would be appreciated as I am looking to pick one up soon.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Double post - so might as well add that I love this piece and was very sad to see it discontinued. For me it hits all the right notes and is, in my subjective opinion of course, far more impressive than the SARX033/5 (although not trying to start that debate here!).

Looking forward to any replied!


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh no! Discontinued?! I need to act now. Lol.


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

Really good review with wonderful photos. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Still loving mine


----------



## dleesys (Feb 14, 2017)

This watch has proven to be a definite keeper. It's my go-to watch when I go out for any kind of hangout or event, and it's definitely in my top three rotation alongside my tough skx009 and srp637 work watch. I've been wearing it on a black leather strap but I keep coming back to the bracelet.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Same here, I'm in Denmark. But honestly, forget about what is VAT and duties etc., and make up your mind whether the final price is good or not.
> 
> I paid a total of about 800$ when everything was paid, but still a very fair price for an excellent watch.


Nice price paid. You cant find a new one under $900 right now...................


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

teaman2004 said:


> Nice price paid. You cant find a new one under $900 right now...................


Really? Has it been discontinued? Maybe that's driving a slight increase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groof (May 5, 2017)

Hej!

I am by no means an expert, but I've been reading on the SDGM003 for a while and am getting more and more confused on the state of production. Just when I convinced myself that I definitely need one of those beauties, it seemed like it disappeared from every shop. So I comforted myself by thinking I saved a lot of money and that was the end of the story for a while... and then we went to visit Paris last week. As we strolled around the city there was a Seiko boutique, which had all the interesting things. Including the SDGM003. And I couldn't help it. And now I am staring at it - it's just gorgeous. 
While I actually thought that the dealer must have imported that piece himself, he was telling me that this watch was all new in France/Europe, etc. So I keep wondering, if this was a leftover or if Seiko finally decided to soften their heart towards us Europeans...

Btw. I needed to register just for this post... look at what you done sdgm...


----------



## Dokyo (Aug 22, 2013)

Great, a SARB033 was going to be my next purchase, but now I'm seriously considering this instead. I just can't decide if it's really worth that much more to me.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Very well done review.


----------



## jobs.jdfournier (Feb 2, 2016)

Dokyo said:


> Great, a SARB033 was going to be my next purchase, but now I'm seriously considering this instead. I just can't decide if it's really worth that much more to me.


It is better in every way. The size, the bracelet, the crystal and coatings, the case finishing, the diashield. I think the Automatic font is more modern looking. I probably got lucky but mine keeps near perfect time. It can go days without losing or gaining a second. My Alpinist with the same movement runs about 8 seconds fast. Not sure if they try to regulate these a little at the factory.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's my SDGM003 saying hello. I bought this one 2 days ago in Paris. I always liked the look of this one and when I saw it in the metal I knew I had to have it.
It really is something you have to see in the metal because no pic can ever do this piece justice. The dial is mesmerizing, I just can't seem to stop looking at it.
But the real beauty is in the case, with it's polished and brushed surfaces. The bracelet is nice and a big step up from the Blumo I have.
IMHO this piece is a true bargain.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

So guys, anyone scratched the anti reflective coating in the _outside _of the crystal?


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Seiko Brightz SGDM003 - "Grand Cocktail" (tm) in black!*



sgtiger said:


> This was one of my major reasons NOT to buy this watch. Honestly, once I saw it in person, my concerns went away. The text is very small, and really doesn't distract from the design of the watch.


I have the 001 version, and the dial is so amazing you don't even notice it in person.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Another beauty shot of that beautiful black face...


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

bobski said:


> So guys, anyone scratched the anti reflective coating in the _outside _of the crystal?


No, not yet..... hopefully this will remain as I think they have a hardened coating on thw crystal as well, somewhat similar to DiaShield.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

karesz501 said:


> No, not yet..... hopefully this will remain as I think they have a hardened coating on thw crystal as well, somewhat similar to DiaShield.


Thanks for the response, it's the second time i posted that question in this thread!

Ah well that's good to know but I have never heard about this hardened crystal coating, maybe we could uncover some more information regarding it.

Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

bobski said:


> Thanks for the response, it's the second time i posted that question in this thread!
> 
> Ah well that's good to know but I have never heard about this hardened crystal coating, maybe we could uncover some more information regarding it.
> 
> Such a beautiful watch.


There's not much of a mystery around this, please see some information on this:

The SDGM001 features the Seiko Comfotex technology which include special treatment to the case and crystal of the watch.

The crystal is coated with "Super Clear Coating" on both sides to suppress reflection of light up to 99% or more. In addition, anti fouling (water-repellent film) is applied to the coating to provide resistance to stains and scratches. The crystal treatment looks similar to Orient's SAR coating.

source: Yeoman SEIKO Brightz SDGM001 review


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

I purchased this watch for my dad and he only has great things to say about. From the dial to the bracelet. Absolutely stunning. Now I want one..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

karesz501 said:


> There's not much of a mystery around this, please see some information on this:
> 
> The SDGM001 features the Seiko Comfotex technology which include special treatment to the case and crystal of the watch.
> 
> ...


Ah excellent! I must have read about it a year or so ago and then completely forgotten about it. Wear them in good health you lucky people!


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

I also wanted to ask, as I have never had a chance to see the watch in the metal, how the fit of the endlinks is? Is there any movement in them at all (side to side, up and down etc). 

Also can anyone confirm the L2L measurement, as that is something that is holding me back from purchasing. From memory I believe it was 50mm+ which is just over my (self-imposed) limit!

Thanks in advance chaps and chapesses.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

bobski said:


> I also wanted to ask, as I have never had a chance to see the watch in the metal, how the fit of the endlinks is? Is there any movement in them at all (side to side, up and down etc).
> 
> Also can anyone confirm the L2L measurement, as that is something that is holding me back from purchasing. From memory I believe it was 50mm+ which is just over my (self-imposed) limit!
> 
> Thanks in advance chaps and chapesses.


The SEL fitting on my SDGM003 is great, with minimal play between the case and the SEL, which is sort of needed to remove the bracelet without a watchsmith.

L2L is 48mm and the end of the lugs are curved, so it wears perfect on my approximately 17,5 cm (7") wrist.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Lovin' this piece









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

